
A web directory that doesn't suck, add and rate your favorite websites - ahmadbannout
http://www.addekt.com/
======
aurenen
The pagination would be a lot more useful if every load wasn't random. I've
seen the same sites multiple times across different pages.

~~~
ahmadbannout
Every load is random to actually avoid repetition once you pick a category.
You can however sort sites by rating or date and the issue won't presume.

------
mhkool
The site _does_ suck: after registration and login, the "Submit Website" is a
link to the login window.

~~~
ahmadbannout
After registration and login, the site automatically redirects you to the
submission form page. However if you go back to the homepage, you'll have to
confirm your login to submit again.

